# Have you ever given your child a sedative on a flight?



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

This was the topic of a poll on a certain mainstream newsletter that I signed up for while pg. I cant believe it. The sad part is that people actually said that they had and that they'd do it again!!!







And when asked what they were giving their baby, 75% said Benadryl....and that was out of 989 votes!!!! Havent they heard of nursing?







: We took our daughter on a cross country flight (FL to CA) and she nursed and slept the whole time. We had comments about how good she was. Yet another amazing use for Mamasmilk.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

my baby can't nurse







but I'm still not about to DRUG her for my convenience!!!


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunasmommy*
This was the topic of a poll on the BabyCenter Bulliten that I signed up for while pg. I cant believe it. The sad part is that people actually said that they had and that they'd do it again!!!







And when asked what they were giving their baby, 75% said Benadryl....and that was out of 989 votes!!!! Havent they heard of nursing?







: We took our daughter on a cross country flight (FL to CA) and she nursed and slept the whole time. We had comments about how good she was. Yet another amazing use for Mamasmilk.

















Why do these people even bother having children?


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

I can see how the THOUGHT of doing it could be appealling - but actually doing it - no way. I think people that sedate their children on planes probably do it for other situations as well. I think it's hands down wrong.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Ick. Just ick.

We have never even considered that an option.


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

We recently just flew with dd, 17 months. We were taling to a mom with her 2yo before the flight and she gave him a sed. I looked at her in shock and disbelief. She asked me if I was worried about dd being disruptive........

DD played happily while her son wailed


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

I have given my ds, 4 at the time, a decongestent before a flight as many people in our family suffer from extream sensitivity to pressure changes. I have found that thaking a decongestant an hour before the flight helps alot. I did this for _his_ comfort. I can not even imagine drugging my kid for _my_ conveniance!


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

I canceled that BabyCenter thing after a while... reading it was causing me agita.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

I think that those of you who condemn this out of hand have never been on serious long haul flying (14 hours in the air, 56 door to door, that sort of thing).

What toddler could go two days with no sleep if they can't sleep on a plane? My DD will doze on the boob on a plane, but not very well, especially when the 'night' is so arbitrary - once they turn the lights on and start serving a meal, she's awake, even if it's technically 3am. She also has difficulty sleeping during transfers and in boarding lounges.

Once she's two I will carry a sedative with me on long flights, and if she becomes distressed through tiredness and can't be calmed, I will use it. It is kind and caring to understand that it is a LOT to ask of a small child to even cope with such a journey (hell, I feel like death during them and I'm 30!). Sleep is not just a matter of being popped on the boob - for us it requires that and darkness and quiet.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow, that is scary... I'm nervous about my first flight with ds this Wednesday, but there's no way in heck I'd ever consider drugging him...especially when just walking with him calms him down every time when he gets fussy.


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
I think that those of you who condemn this out of hand have never been on serious long haul flying (14 hours in the air, 56 door to door, that sort of thing).

how many people are generally making that long of flight? I bet most of the respondants in the survey are on 3-hour flights or less.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

Hell, I've fantasized about sedating my kids just for the heck of it because they're getting on my nerves. I would never do it, though.

I had a friend (emphasis on had) who liked to give her toddler niece and nephew some kind of children's cough medicine to knock them out while she was babysitting so she get back to doing her drugs and whoring around. I told the kids' parents about it and they didn't even care. I don't get people.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

What the heck is wrong with people? 75% of those surveyed have drugged their kids???!!! That's awful.


----------



## rachdoll (Aug 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
I think that those of you who condemn this out of hand have never been on serious long haul flying (14 hours in the air, 56 door to door, that sort of thing).

What toddler could go two days with no sleep if they can't sleep on a plane? My DD will doze on the boob on a plane, but not very well, especially when the 'night' is so arbitrary - once they turn the lights on and start serving a meal, she's awake, even if it's technically 3am. She also has difficulty sleeping during transfers and in boarding lounges.

Once she's two I will carry a sedative with me on long flights, and if she becomes distressed through tiredness and can't be calmed, I will use it. It is kind and caring to understand that it is a LOT to ask of a small child to even cope with such a journey (hell, I feel like death during them and I'm 30!). Sleep is not just a matter of being popped on the boob - for us it requires that and darkness and quiet.

I think the disgust here is based on the idea that these parents in the survey drug their children so that they will not be disruptive on the flight, quite different then giving your child medicine for the child's benefit.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

We've thought about doing it. The first time I flew with ds he was just 2 mos so he just nursed and slept the whole time. The next time however he was a year old and no longer bfing. We bought him a seat and we were really nervous about him freaking out the whole time. I used to belong to that other mainstream board as well and they all suggested benedryl. So I actually bought some but decided to try it before we left. Thank goodness I did!! It made him HYPER!!! It would have been a total nightmare on the plane. In the end we just brought lots of toys and snacks and that worked pretty well although he does get fussy towards the end of the flight (and he won't sleep! but he doesn't sleep in the car either so it's to be expected).

You have to remember that a lot of parents get really embarassed when their kid is acting up or drawing attention. Especially on a plane where everything is pretty hushed. I think everyone has been on a plane or something similar and you remember that ONE screaming baby and just thinking to yourself, "can't they shut that kid up?!" Of course that was when we were single and without kids







My point though is that it's done more out of fear than their convenience. Fear of being the parents of THAT kid, kwim? I consider dh and I to be pretty laid back but even we cringe when we think Jake is disrupting someone's time....for instance when we were at Outback the other day. He wanted out of his high chair and was just fussy as all heck. We were worried there may be some parents on a night out around us that he was disrupting. We've had it happen to us and we don't want to do it to anyone else.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

That's scary, especially because it's quite possible to overdose a baby on benedryl. There was a case awhile back where a daycare worker was giving kids benedryl---without their parent's consent---to help with naptime. There was a little left in a bottle, and she emptied it into a baby's bottle without measuring and it was a little too much and he/she died. :-(

Jen


----------



## Firemom (Nov 21, 2001)

Flying back from Istanbul Turkey (13.5 hour flight) my sister was contemplating giving her active son benydral. I told her not to do it because I had heard that it makes some people sleepy (that would be me)and others hyper.

Well it made her son pretty hyper for a good amount of time.
We both had 2 year olds and my dd was sleeping peacefully without a drug for a good 6 straight hours of that flight with a few catnaps later on!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
I think that those of you who condemn this out of hand have never been on serious long haul flying (14 hours in the air, 56 door to door, that sort of thing).

What toddler could go two days with no sleep if they can't sleep on a plane? My DD will doze on the boob on a plane, but not very well, especially when the 'night' is so arbitrary - once they turn the lights on and start serving a meal, she's awake, even if it's technically 3am. She also has difficulty sleeping during transfers and in boarding lounges.

Once she's two I will carry a sedative with me on long flights, and if she becomes distressed through tiredness and can't be calmed, I will use it. It is kind and caring to understand that it is a LOT to ask of a small child to even cope with such a journey (hell, I feel like death during them and I'm 30!). Sleep is not just a matter of being popped on the boob - for us it requires that and darkness and quiet.

one, yep, I've been on many long flights, traveled overseas to Europe, to the southernmost point in the Caribbean, and across the country, dealing with stopovers, delays, etc. It's a nightmare for an adult, let alone with a child, which brings me to
what possible scenario would lead to me bringing my child *regularly* on long flights? I assume it is something very important otherwise no one would do it, but I'm wondering what it could be, not that it's any of my business. without a REALLY good reason, and no, a vacation is not a good reason enough to me when there are places I can go locally for that. I'm not going to drag my kid through multiple airports to 14 hour destinations...
but if I did, I *still* wouldn't give her benadryl. like others have pointed out, it can have the reverse effect and cause hyperactivity, and even if it did sedate her, I would do nothing but worry about her the whole time, as my mom once OD'ed my sister on it and couldn't wake her up. not much they can do about that mid-air.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

The risk that a sedative will have the opposite effect on a child, even one that has taken it before had been sedated, is too great. When traveling, a person, especially a child's body is under ALOT of stress and will react to drugs differently then normal. So you may luck out and get a sleeping child, or you may be the parent who's child turns nutzoid and bounces off the walls. So frankly, I think it's dumb and foolhardy to even tempt it!

Beside's that, drugging your kids is just not....right.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

although i could never do it, i can see why people would. i flew last november to NYC. my dd wouldn't nurse in public at the time. at all. would only nurse laying down in fact. she went 6 hours at 3 months old without nursing. needless to say she SCREAMED for about 80% of our flights. we walked, we sang, i even tried to nurse her in the bathroom! it was so awful. everyone on the plane had a suggestion for me too







: . it was really embarrassing for me and i don't get embarrassed easily.


----------



## nikisager (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jade2561*
I can see how the THOUGHT of doing it could be appealling - but actually doing it - no way. I think people that sedate their children on planes probably do it for other situations as well. I think it's hands down wrong.


Yep, the fact that they had the thought and ability to do that to there child on a flight tells me they probably do it whenever it is convenient for them to do it, sick sick sick people!!! Did you vote and reply about nursing your dd on your flight? I hope so, set them straight mamma,lol!!!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 14, 2005)

Donning my flameproof suit here. Ds was 12 mo when we took a long flight to see his daddy. (Yes, I consider that important enough to drag a young child along) I discussed benadryl with the pediatrician before we left. He suggested I try a dose a few days before we left, because it can make some kids hyper and sleepless. So we tried it, it worked and we brought it with us. The longest of our three flights was supposed to start at 9 pm and last for 12 hours. Well, it was delayed.....for 2 HOURS. Timmy fell asleep during the delay, but woke when we boarded the plane. So I gave him some benadryl to help him get back to sleep. My total trip was 24 hours start to finish, do you know what kind of hell that would have been for all three of us (I took my 4 yr old too) if Timmy hadn't gotten more than two hours of sleep? So yeah, I guess I drugged my kid for a flight. Our return trip was during the daytime hours, for the most part. So Timmy just took periodic naps and was fine. Anyways, proceed to flame me. Because of course, I MUST drug him on a regular basis.


----------



## Firemom (Nov 21, 2001)

So if you did not drug him for that 24 hours he would not have slept?


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm not positive if he would have slept more or not, but honestly, at 11 at night, with a cranky, tired 4 yr old and a 12 mo old who had already been traveling for 7 hours, I wasn't willing to find out. As it was he nursed most of the next 9 hours, and woke up just in time for breakfast. And how does one dose of benadryl equal drugging him for 24 hours?


----------



## Firemom (Nov 21, 2001)

I didn't say you drugged him for 24 hours, you said your trip was for 24 hours and I was just asking about the not sleeping for all that time.

My dd was never a napper and not the best sleeper, but if I traveled long distances she would sleep.

I was just wondering why you didn't think your child would not sleep that whole time, that's all.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

I have some question (honest curiosity, not facetiousness)

Those who are very against this, how much is rigid philosophy and how much is specific to the pharmacology? Would you feel differently about using valerian, melatonin, etc?

And how do you draw the line between mother's or outsider's convenience, and the child's comfort level? How can you really know who your doing it for? I'll admit that sometimes when I give someone Rescue Remedy, (or something) it is as much for my own sake (things are getting too intense) as it is for theirs. What percentage of the impulse needs to be altruistic? And how does that change if we're talking about haledol (for ex) instead.

Personally, I would love to be knocked out for long flights. But it would be my decision, I don't have to eat every few hours and can "hold it" overnight.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

"rigid philosophy" isn't what I'd say. just strongly disagreeing with something. there are LOTS of situations that could be perceived as more comfortable, easier, etc if the child would just sleep through it. can you think of another situation where you'd approve of giving a child a sedative just to make them sleep, not because they were in pain? would you do it for a long car trip or train ride?
look, I don't think it's the end of the world or that someone is a bad parent for doing it. I just would never do it myself. if there was an important reason for me to take her on a long flight, and yes, there are some important reasons, I would bring decongestant in case her ears hurt, I would bring toys and books and hope for the best, but if she hated it, screamed the whole time, I'd still be more comfortable just gritting my teeth and dealing with a tantrum, which is a normal response from an unhappy baby, than giving up and putting her to sleep with medicine.


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

I would not sedate my children with any drug for any reason, including, I confess, for their own comfort. There are too many unknown side effects. What happens to adults who were given Benedryl regularly as children? Has anyone even bothered to research it? I would also be philosophically opposed to sedating anyone without their informed consent.

I don't use sedatives or painkillers or sleep aids for myself either. I have taken Rescue Remedy but not often, and I wouldn't give it to my children.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

As with a lot of issues, I don't think there is a clear black and white right and wrong answer to this one.

Of course there will always be a certain segment of parents who take the easy way out of everything, including medicating their children with Benadry/Tylenol/Motrin whenever they feel like it and probably rather frequently.

Then, there are other parents, who thoughtfully debate whether or not to use a medicine like Benadryl in extreme cases.

Although I never have done this myself, I could imagine a time and a place that I might have considered it. I do not think that one or two isolated doses of Benadryl in a child over one year of age would be harmful at all. Can anyone give me an example of when Benadryl has been harmful or fatal to a child in the correct doses?

I think if a single dose or two of a medication would be increasing the comfort level *of the child*, then I do not have a problem with it. Then again, I am a nurse (married to a doctor) so I have never been part of the Benadryl/Tylenol/Motrin are poison camp.


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Borrowing CalicoKat's flameproof suit here - I also did it. My daughter's ped (BFing friendly, no-vax or low-vax friendly) suggested it to try on our second long, long flight back from Europe when she was a year and a half old. Oh, it was a freaking nightmare. Instead of sleep, we had an extremely wired child. It may have been because I was nervous and only gave her a half-dose. Then again, she might have been even worse on a full dose. I knew from previous experience that she had an extremely difficult time sleeping, and she has always tended towards spinning herself up into never-sleep-land, even on the most boring of days. So I thought I'd give it a shot. Bwa ha. Mama could have used a coupla shots (of Whiskey) after that fiasco.

Never again!

But feel free to flame me too, Flamie McFlamer Flamerston. I can take it. I can also hand it back to you on a plattah. When you have a sixteen hour flight ahead of you, you'll try a lot of things that you'd never thought you'd try. Such has Mr Talking Hand (for two hours straight, never straying from preordained role as a very very _very_ stupid talking hand. Much toddler hilarity) ; the game of Lets Run Up and Down the Aisle and Wake Up the Mean Old Dutch Women; The joy of napkins as dashing hattery; Singing 100 Bottles of Beer on the Wall to 10th power; Let's Torture Daddy (aka what is the most annoying noise in the world? game); and never forget the old standby, How Many Times Can We go to the Bathroom, playing in the sink while the Mean -now Drunk- Old Dutch Women with irritable bladders get hella angry and ask "ven are you kuming owt, you (something dutch but probably not nice)?!". That is a really fun game, that last one.

And finally, you dose yourself with the remaining Benedryl, and you don't really ... remember the rest of the flight so much ... but everyone at the police station says you had an AWESOME time.

So that's what I say. Nevermind the kids. Dose yourself. It is much easier to be the Dumbwitted Talking Hand when you have no pride left in any case.


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

This past week, dd and I have been sick with a horrible cold. Emily was having congestion problems and not sleeping, all I wanted to do was sleep, so I gave her benadryl with some cough/chest congestion medicine so that she'd sleep better and we'd get better faster. I don't know if we're better faster, but it made for a happier baby, and a much happy mama when we woke up from a good night's sleep after 4 nights of little to no sleep. Tonight she didn't get any medicine, her cough is almost gone, and her congestion is gone also. I guess though that I'm just as bad as those other women drugging their kids on planes for their convenience.


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyingspaghettimama*
Borrowing CalicoKat's flameproof suit here - I also did it. My daughter's ped (BFing friendly, no-vax or low-vax friendly) suggested it to try on our second long, long flight back from Europe when she was a year and a half old. Oh, it was a freaking nightmare. Instead of sleep, we had an extremely wired child. It may have been because I was nervous and only gave her a half-dose. Then again, she might have been even worse on a full dose. I knew from previous experience that she had an extremely difficult time sleeping, and she has always tended towards spinning herself up into never-sleep-land, even on the most boring of days. So I thought I'd give it a shot. Bwa ha. Mama could have used a coupla shots (of Whiskey) after that fiasco.

Never again!

But feel free to flame me too, Flamie McFlamer Flamerston. I can take it. I can also hand it back to you on a plattah. When you have a sixteen hour flight ahead of you, you'll try a lot of things that you'd never thought you'd try. Such has Mr Talking Hand (for two hours straight, never straying from preordained role as a very very _very_ stupid talking hand. Much toddler hilarity) ; the game of Lets Run Up and Down the Aisle and Wake Up the Mean Old Dutch Women; The joy of napkins as dashing hattery; Singing 100 Bottles of Beer on the Wall to 10th power; Let's Torture Daddy (aka what is the most annoying noise in the world? game); and never forget the old standby, How Many Times Can We go to the Bathroom, playing in the sink while the Mean -now Drunk- Old Dutch Women with irritable bladders get hella angry and ask "ven are you kuming owt, you (something dutch but probably not nice)?!". That is a really fun game, that last one.

And finally, you dose yourself with the remaining Benedryl, and you don't really ... remember the rest of the flight so much ... but everyone at the police station says you had an AWESOME time.

So that's what I say. Nevermind the kids. Dose yourself. It is much easier to be the Dumbwitted Talking Hand when you have no pride left in any case.

You crack me up!


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

But feel free to flame me too, Flamie McFlamer Flamerston. I can take it. I can also hand it back to you on a plattah. When you have a sixteen hour flight ahead of you, you'll try a lot of things that you'd never thought you'd try. Such has Mr Talking Hand (for two hours straight, never straying from preordained role as a very very very stupid talking hand. Much toddler hilarity) ; the game of Lets Run Up and Down the Aisle and Wake Up the Mean Old Dutch Women; The joy of napkins as dashing hattery; Singing 100 Bottles of Beer on the Wall to 10th power; Let's Torture Daddy (aka what is the most annoying noise in the world? game); and never forget the old standby, How Many Times Can We go to the Bathroom, playing in the sink while the Mean -now Drunk- Old Dutch Women with irritable bladders get hella angry and ask "ven are you kuming owt, you (something dutch but probably not nice)?!". That is a really fun game, that last one.

And finally, you dose yourself with the remaining Benedryl, and you don't really ... remember the rest of the flight so much ... but everyone at the police station says you had an AWESOME time.
This had me laughing so hard I nearly fell off my ball (exercise ball I use for a computer chair)







:

As for the philosophy/phamachology question....All of the above. I don't believe in drugging kids. I don't give tylenol for little fevers even though it'd make them feel better quicker. I don't give decogestants. I don't give allergy meds. I don't give antibiotics unless is really freaking needed. (never has been) They aren't safe. Those meds have proven, harmful side effects that are listed right on their packaging. So yes, I'm definitely against drugging a child period. When it's done to save some frazzled nerves/sanity/hearing?







:


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyingspaghettimama*
Borrowing CalicoKat's flameproof suit here - I also did it. My daughter's ped (BFing friendly, no-vax or low-vax friendly) suggested it to try on our second long, long flight back from Europe when she was a year and a half old. Oh, it was a freaking nightmare. Instead of sleep, we had an extremely wired child. It may have been because I was nervous and only gave her a half-dose. Then again, she might have been even worse on a full dose. I knew from previous experience that she had an extremely difficult time sleeping, and she has always tended towards spinning herself up into never-sleep-land, even on the most boring of days. So I thought I'd give it a shot. Bwa ha. Mama could have used a coupla shots (of Whiskey) after that fiasco.

Never again!

But feel free to flame me too, Flamie McFlamer Flamerston. I can take it. I can also hand it back to you on a plattah. When you have a sixteen hour flight ahead of you, you'll try a lot of things that you'd never thought you'd try. Such has Mr Talking Hand (for two hours straight, never straying from preordained role as a very very _very_ stupid talking hand. Much toddler hilarity) ; the game of Lets Run Up and Down the Aisle and Wake Up the Mean Old Dutch Women; The joy of napkins as dashing hattery; Singing 100 Bottles of Beer on the Wall to 10th power; Let's Torture Daddy (aka what is the most annoying noise in the world? game); and never forget the old standby, How Many Times Can We go to the Bathroom, playing in the sink while the Mean -now Drunk- Old Dutch Women with irritable bladders get hella angry and ask "ven are you kuming owt, you (something dutch but probably not nice)?!". That is a really fun game, that last one.

And finally, you dose yourself with the remaining Benedryl, and you don't really ... remember the rest of the flight so much ... but everyone at the police station says you had an AWESOME time.

So that's what I say. Nevermind the kids. Dose yourself. It is much easier to be the Dumbwitted Talking Hand when you have no pride left in any case.

Your post is too funny!







Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
I think that those of you who condemn this out of hand have never been on serious long haul flying (14 hours in the air, 56 door to door, that sort of thing).

Once she's two I will carry a sedative with me on long flights, and if she becomes distressed through tiredness and can't be calmed, I will use it. It is kind and caring to understand that it is a LOT to ask of a small child to even cope with such a journey (hell, I feel like death during them and I'm 30!). Sleep is not just a matter of being popped on the boob - for us it requires that and darkness and quiet.

Based on what other people are saying, I hate to say this and get myself flamed,too, but...

Yeah - Benadryl. And for the same reason above. Dd has never been on a flight that lasted less than 9 hours. She's been to over a dozen countries and I just have to say that it REALLY, REALLY, REALLY helps her adjust to the time change if nothing else. I'm not doing it for my convenience, because when she was nursing (she self-weaned at 3), I would nurse her on demand, usually the entire flight. We don't fly US carriers, so we always had those extension belts. She still prefers to sleep on my lap on a plane, but now at 4yo I have her stay in her own belt and lean/lay on me. I don't give her benedryl it on return flights to the US, as they are "day" flights. I use a DVD player for that.









I'd never do it for a short trip within the US. Even coast-to-coast. We never use it at home. I will use Tylenol for fevers over 101 F or 38/39 C only. We use Hyland's remedies for everything we can.


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

I've done it, although I wish I'd known about the 'hyper' potential side-effect at the time. Dd was 18 months and I was flying alone with her, three connections, beginning at 4 am, and she had been freaking out all week as we had been between homes and were moving to a new one. I didn't use benadryl, forget which it was, but it had no noticeable effect at all, and she only slept a total of 5 minutes (while landing!







) the entire way.

I don't know if the drug made her hyper or just had no effect, because she's never been able to sleep in transit, ever, same as me. If you're travelling for 18 hours, well, chances are she and I will both be up the entire time, and increasingly grouchy....


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

May I gently suggest that perhaps some of you are being overly judgemental?

I personally am absolutely petrified of airplanes. In that just being near one I start to hyperventilate and cry and I'll invariably vomit if I have to fly. My doctor has proactively perscribed me a light sedative to take if I must get on a plane...for my comfort.

If my children have a similar reaction to flying (it's possible, I have felt this way since my first airplane trip at the age of five), I would not hesitate to give them a doctor approved small sedative.

Someone did mention nursing, which is great for those who nurse...but doesn't work so well for children who are weaned or who are traveling without their mothers. Furthermore, I'm sure some of you have been on flights where turbulence caused the flashing seatbelts sign to be on for the whole flight...and I know some of you are, but I am definitely not flexible enough to nurse my dd while she is in her carseat!









I just want to suggest that not everyone is giving a child Benadryl for fun...there might be a genuine reason for it.

Peace out, mommas


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
I think that those of you who condemn this out of hand have never been on serious long haul flying (14 hours in the air, 56 door to door, that sort of thing).

What toddler could go two days with no sleep if they can't sleep on a plane? My DD will doze on the boob on a plane, but not very well, especially when the 'night' is so arbitrary - once they turn the lights on and start serving a meal, she's awake, even if it's technically 3am. She also has difficulty sleeping during transfers and in boarding lounges.

Once she's two I will carry a sedative with me on long flights, and if she becomes distressed through tiredness and can't be calmed, I will use it. It is kind and caring to understand that it is a LOT to ask of a small child to even cope with such a journey (hell, I feel like death during them and I'm 30!). Sleep is not just a matter of being popped on the boob - for us it requires that and darkness and quiet.

If I'd realized that a doc would have given me meds to sedate DS on our recent trip to Iran (to visit his grandparents - I hope that's an important reason) I would have been all over that. We're not big doctor people so I had no idea they'd give me one.

The whole trip going is almost 30 hours, coming back about 25... and those transatlantic flights (11 hours and up depending on where you depart from and where you land) SUCK, _especially_ for the kids. I've been the hated woman on the plane with the kid who won't stop screaming too many times. I wouldn't to it for my convenience - I'd do it for my sanity and DS's health.

People travel because the end result is rewarding - new culture, new friends, visiting with family. I consider these more important than having a hard time om the trip. I think if you travel early and often then kids will become good travelers who enjoy traveling. I think a sedative can really help some people, and you're talking about a one time or two time deal here. Not every day.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't simply because I tried one time for a long long car trip and gave my tiny baby too much.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

now where is that flameproof suit.....?

Last March, we took our 4.5 and 9 month old daughters to BC to visit their great grandmother, someone they will likely never see in person again.

I brought my herbalist-friend-made-rescue-remedy with me-- alcohol free, minimal shelf life, made for kiddos and other hyper-sensitive mammals. And I used it. I did. I used it on my children without their consent (well, they opened their mouths willingly enough...). Turns out, it didn't do diddly squat.

The baby fell asleep on the boobie with 40 minutes left in the flight and my older dd was so bored from: drawing, watching movies, interrogating the flight crew, putting new hair-styles on daddy, eating... everything that with about an hour to go she just lost it and cried her little heart out into dh's chest till we landed. It sucked.

Would I have used benadryl if I had it and knew what I know now about how the flight went? Yeah, probably.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Bach Flower remedies... (Most known brand is Rescue Remedy). They have drops, and a pump mist spray--two pumps into the mouth is all it takes. The one with the alcohol is fine for kids--the amount of alcohol is so minimal. And you can use more than 2 pumps if you need to. Or put more than 2 drops into a glass of juice, etc.

I use it myself, but often need more than the 2 spray dose.

A lot less risky than benadryl or any other meds.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I have had so many people suggest that I do that when I fly! It's really appalling. I will bring the rescue remedy when we fly to India (for myself!! and the girls if needed).

BTW Benedryl doesn't always make kids sleepy. Some kids just get grumpy and disoriented, or even hyper.


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

One of my co-workers admitted giving Benadryl (sp?) to his two young toddlers for a flight.... I was so shocked that I didn't even know what to say. I am pretty paranoid about giving L medicine when she *is* sick, let alone in an instance like this! What I do for flights is bring some books and toys, and of course there's always the tried-n-true mommy milk. Of course, our flights have never been more than 4 hours. We did do a road trip last fall which involved 4 days of driving, and it was the mommy show pretty much continuously. Let's just say it was not my idea of a good time, or my daughter's (and I don't blame her! Who'd want to be strapped into a car seat for that long, even though we were stopping a lot to stretch our legs, etc.) I wouldn't have given her a sedative though, because I would be afraid to.

The last flight we were on had either a really rapid descent or poor cabin pressure, because *everyone* was having ear trouble. I had to un-strap L from her car-seat to nurse her, which seemed to be the only relief I could provide her with. I could hear other poor little kids/babies screaming from the pain, too, and *I* was ready to scream about the pain in my own ears!


----------



## sphinx (Mar 13, 2003)

On flights I wait to see how things are going, and often (but not always, my 6 yo can sometimes handle it) end up giving herbal or homeopathic remedies, like Valerian or Hyland's Calms for Kids. My kids get so excited about the flight that while they are completely exhausted, they can't sleep. Add the natural nervousness to the lights, noises, food smells and movies, and we have experienced disaster when I've been unable to help them calm down somehow. Nursing for hours and hours I have done, and it was no fun. I almost always travel alone on 15-24 hours trips with them; I need them to sleep so that I can sleep, so that I can cope with the trip and keep them safe and their needs met. I would never give them Benadryl or anything like that, but the herbs, oh yes!


----------



## ombra*luna (May 1, 2003)

I haven't done it, but when I was a little baby, my parents gave me some type of sedative (at their doctor's recommendation) for a flight from Alaska to New York. My mother said they worried about me because it was days after the flight before I really fully woke up.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My sil has with my nephew from ST. Louis to Japan and back. My niece has never had a single problem my nephew on the other hand. He pukes the entire time with out meds. She tried it the first time with out meds and while in Japan she got something for the way home.

He gets sick on long drives, also. So he sometime they give him something on the way to but not on the way back. My sil and brother don't like doing this but when your child vomits on you, your front window, or the people around you on a plane, in a train, or car it doesn't make for a easy time.

It isn't Benadryl, though. I know she uses some herbal on long drives but something perscribed for flights.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:

One even admitted that she dosed her kiddo every night, just to avoid a fight!










I saw someone drummed off a message board for giving her eight week old benadryl, and rightly so.

Sythea - yes, that would be my concern - that it'd send her hyper, but at the same time, I would hate to give a test dose - bit of a rock and a hard place.

Quote:

I bet most of the respondants in the survey are on 3-hour flights or less.
Yes, I bet you're right, and that's just ridiculous, but I'm trying to think the best of people this week (it's not working)

Quote:

what possible scenario would lead to me bringing my child *regularly* on long flights?
Curiosity isn't a crime! That's just how big the world is - pretty much any continent to continent flight is going to bump you up over the 15 hour mark - add short flights on either end and you're talking a full day's travel. There's no way on earth I would leave her behind while I went on holiday (not to mention she'd starve and her grandparents would kill me - I'd die of loneliness). So yes, while the travel sucks, I like to have her with me.

Quote:

my dd wouldn't nurse in public at the time. at all. would only nurse laying down in fact. she went 6 hours at 3 months old without nursing
OMG - we have the same child!! Ever fed her as she lies across the seats and you kneel on the floor?

Flyingspaghettimama, you kill me. May have been a hell flight, but it's a brilliant story!


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Well, for us, as I said in my previous post, we travel A LOT with dd. She's barely 4 and we've been to over a dozen countries with her since her first trip abroad at 5 months old. Not just overnight plane rides, but via train as well. Like all other aspects of parenting, you have to make a choice about how to handle each particular situation. I've given her Benedryl on maybe 2 or 3 of these trips because I was making a conscious decision to make HER life easier. I wouldn't think a short little plane or train ride would warrant giving your kid something to make them sleep, but I'm not even going to be judgemental about that. When living in Germany, we once took a day trip to Salzburg - we left very early as it is about 4 hours there by train. Dd (3 at the time) ran around the train because she was excited about the trip. Fell asleep when we got there and let me lug her around the city all day, then ran around the train on the late, long train ride home. I would have given her benedryl in a heartbeat then. It was a disasterous trip. And we planned it very well and she was still nursing then.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

We've taken to giving our 20-month old DD something (gravol, 1/2 dose) for any tripin a moving vehicle that lasts longer than about 20 minutes.

If we don't, we are amid vomit central.

Do I feel badly for drugging my child ? Nope. I feel bad when she sits, strapped in her carseat, covered in vomit, heaving and puking, for ANY length of time - and it's NOT always possible to immediately pull over to clean up and let her system settle down, or to drive for 30 minutes then stop for 30 minutes.

So, we give her a 1/2 dose of an OTC anti-naseaunt drug (Gravol here, Dramamine in the USA I think). It's enough to make her drowsy, and between that and the motion of the vehicle she usually sleeps. And when she sleeps, she's not *usually* going to vomit.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Several off-topic and User Agreement violating posts have been removed from this thread. Please continue the conversation in a civil manner without attacking or belittling others and also please note that we do not allow any discussion of other online discussion communities of any sort. Thank you.


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

Could the person wearing the flameproof suit pass it to me now? I was actually hoping to find drugging suggestions on this thread.








Next month we will be flying to visit my father who is about to begin treatment for cancer. Haven't gone to see him in over 2 years. He comes here because I hate flying. Considered driving but decided days spent in the car would be worse than hours spent on a plane. My 3 year old will wake up early and travel all day. (3 hours in the car with stops drives him batty.) I would really like to know I have something in our bag that can help reduce ds's stress level and maybe even allow him to sleep. I would happily just drug myself but will be busy nursing the baby nonstop and trying not to notice how trapped I feel while performing a one woman show for a captive child who will scream bloody murder if daddy tries to take over because Mama obviously has her hands full with the baby so only mama will do.
I know this trip will be extremely difficult for my child. I will do everything in my power to make him comfortable without the use of any drugs natural or otherwise. Absolute worst case scenario a dose of Benadryl just doesn't seem that horrific in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allbrightmama*
Could the person wearing the flameproof suit pass it to me now? I was actually hoping to find drugging suggestions on this thread.








Next month we will be flying to visit my father who is about to begin treatment for cancer. Haven't gone to see him in over 2 years. He comes here because I hate flying. Considered driving but decided days spent in the car would be worse than hours spent on a plane. My 3 year old will wake up early and travel all day. (3 hours in the car with stops drives him batty.) I would really like to know I have something in our bag that can help reduce ds's stress level and maybe even allow him to sleep. I would happily just drug myself but will be busy nursing the baby nonstop and trying not to notice how trapped I feel while performing a one woman show for a captive child who will scream bloody murder if daddy tries to take over because Mama obviously has her hands full with the baby so only mama will do.
I know this trip will be extremely difficult for my child. I will do everything in my power to make him comfortable without the use of any drugs natural or otherwise. Absolute worst case scenario a dose of Benadryl just doesn't seem that horrific in the grand scheme of things.

How long is your trip? Do you have layovers or is it a straight shot?


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I think if you have a really high spirted child and are going to be on a plane over 10hours and they refuse to sleep and just scream the whole time then yes why not.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

My daughter has flown many many times since 13 months. The first trip was over 15 hours long. She nursed a lot and slept because there wasn't much else to do on the plane. There were a few uncomfortable moments but we managed. But after she weaned, we still didn't consider dosing her with a sedative. I don't feel comfortable with that. I'm not bashing someone who does. I wonder if there may be another option but I wouldn't flame someone who has chosen this.

In about a week, we will be flying for about 16 hours. She' s 7 now. Lately, she's only flown on trips that lasted 7 hours or less. I have lots of toys, books, games, movies and drawing supplies. We hope things go well!


----------



## dlcmama (Apr 9, 2006)

YEP I SURE DID! i gave her Benedryl also and i wouldn't hesitate to do it again.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

As my friend asked me, How is it we ended up in the first generation that is not allowed to drug our kids?

So, Benedryl, eh? This thread is so informative.







:


----------



## dlcmama (Apr 9, 2006)

lol... I would try it before the plane though because as another poster said it doesn't always make the kids sleepy, it can do the opposite.

My ped suggested the Benedryl


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama*
As my friend asked me, How is it we ended up in the first generation that is not allowed to drug our kids?









Well, in my parents' day, whisky was recommended as a teething soother...no wonder I am the way I am today! My chiro gave her kids boone's because she couldn't afford whisky. Those were the (70s) days...

I don't this supposed contradiction- ie. it's not bfing VS benedryl. Some of us have tried the bfing - my daughter wouldn't even do it on the plane unless asleep - she was too agitated and interested in everything else going on...and then she'd get hungry, and the mad, mad cycle ensues. So, that's why I tried it at least ... I was hoping that she might have a less-stressful flight for once. Ah well.

It is so easy once they turn five though!


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Drugs aren't something I'd consider either, although if my dc were miserable on a plane I might be tempted to try a few herbs/homeopathics. As is our flights aren't more than 2-4 hours (from MI to FL or vice versa), and we don't have more than a bit of crankiness at the worst (







the boys and I are flying out Tuesday morning).

The one thing I'd like to point out is that most mainstream parents do not consider Benydryl to be dangerous at all. They think of it the same we do hylands, etc. In that light I can understand why many do not feel it is wrong/terrible -- at least those who use it to make their child more comfortable...


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

Star of Bethlehem (one of the components of Rescue Remedy) is considered poisonous especially to small animals and children. I would not give it to any child.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiandmoi*
Star of Bethlehem (one of the components of Rescue Remedy) is considered poisonous especially to small animals and children. I would not give it to any child.

Do you have a link for this? Also, do you know the amounts? Because I wonder how much of that particular essence is in the 2 sprays (equal to less than 1cc)...

Benadryl, on the other hand, has been known to cause

Quote:

General: Urticaria, drug rash, *anaphylactic shock*, photosensitivity, excessive perspiration, chills, dryness of mouth, nose, and throat.

Cardiovascular System: *Hypotension,* headache, *palpitations,* *tachycardia, extrasystoles*

Hematologic System: *Hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, agranulocytosis*
Nervous System: Sedation, sleepiness, dizziness, disturbed coordination, fatigue, *confusion, restlessness, excitation, nervousness, tremor, irritability,* insomnia, euphoria, paresthesia, blurred vision, diplopia, vertigo, tinnitus, acute labyrinthitis, neuritis, *convulsions*

GI System: Epigastric distress, anorexia, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, constipation

GU System: Urinary frequency, difficult urination, urinary retention, *early menses*
Respiratory System: *Thickening of bronchial secretions, tightness of chest and wheezing*, nasal stuffiness

for adults and children alike. (I bolded my faves)

http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/dihydram_ad.htm
Yeah....I'll stick with my bach flowers, thanks.

Kelly


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

sorry for popping in the end of the thread without time to read the whole thing... benadryl, eh. my ds is supposed to take it (or something like it) every day for various autoimmune crap (not saying I DO- just saying i'm 'supposed to', & that he certainly gets it when he needs it. no big whoop, no noticable side effects. i thought you guys were talking about dosing babies with laudanum or something.)

here's my dilemma. my 5 yr old ds has developed this terrible fear somehow of flying (he has 4 times, but in utero, so uh, he didn't get to make the choice and wasn't much bothered that i could tell.) fil wants to take everyone to fla on a plane, & ds is making it adamantly clear he doesn't want to go because of sheer terror. (he's been weirdly afraid of other stuff, like swings, & wasn't ever forced to, & now wonders why he was afraid, because it's so fun. he lost years of swinging and is a bit sadabout that. and he gets the analogy. he is able to comprehend conquering fear, he's not an infant.)

i'm getting some flak from fil ('oh, we'll talk about it later' when he means we should bully him into it, when i know my ds, & he would be screaming & needing 4 people to subdue him, they wouldn't BRING him on a plane like that.)

it is coming time to buy the tix, & i don't know what to do. driving just me & him & meeting them there is an option, but a) it is a LONG way, i drive it every few months as it is & would prefer to skip it if i had an actual choice like free air tickets, & b), the way the drivers are on 75, it is taking our lives in our hands everytime i go down there as it is. it is insane, dozens of near-misses that only quick responses and alertness can avoid (and after 18 hours- which with small children is necessary, gas & stops- my alertness is getting a little ragged. 90 mph for 800 miles- eesh.) i'm not unwilling to drive, & he is begging me to, but i don't want to contemplate possible death unnecessarily when two hours on a plane, IF he could deal with it, would get us there safely.

i have to admit, i'm wondering if there is a safe child-size dose of valium (or something, geez, i don't drug kids, i don't know what 'safe'ish drugs they use to chill kids out when they need to, & surely sometimes they need to?). i am flummoxed (and would just opt out if it was just a lousy vacation with my fil, except that my dd lives down there & driving or flying is the only way her brothers can get to see her. we all miss each other v much & i don't want them to grow up & forget her







.)

i knew you guys would have some ideas, & i need to either tell fil never mind OUR tickets, let dh take the baby, & i'll go get the car tuned up, sigh, or think of SOMETHING. it could be a little special trip with just me & the boy, right? urg. if anyone has any 'descarify' ideas beyond the cognitive therapy dh & i use to deal with our own rampant phobias (except i am agoraphobic, so i go out regularly. dh is afraid of insects, so he forces himself to go outside for short times & not run away screaming. how do i apply this to flying? we showed him movies 'the big airplane', etc, we've talked, we can pretend to board, we have discussed what it is that frightens him in depth, & NO GO) could use them about now.

if this was a different board i could jokingly ask about now if they make child-size xanax, but i am going to get flamed by some for even THINKING about coercing that poor child on a plane (never mind that even my most crunchy granola liberal relatives- except for dh, he's with me- think i am coddling him by considering driving him rather than make him go against his wishes.) sigh.

best case scenario, my ds decides to tough it out & decides it's not so bad (i told my fil a big plane without turbulence, none of this commuter flight bs because he's deciding to get cheap for boy's first flight) sans drugs. how do i get from here to there? (worst case, we die in a fiery car crash like the three accidents i saw on my last drive home! you see why xanax doesn't sound so crazy?) does anyone think i ought to ask one of those dreadful allopathic drs for their advice? (shannon or blessed, are ya around?)

help! i don't want a scared boy, or a drugged boy, or a boy that doesn't get to see the sister who loves him more than anyone in the world! WHAT in the HELL should i do? if i make no decision soon, fil buys the tickets & i will feel massive pressure to just get the poor kid on board (not that i necessarily will, but with tickets bought, oh, you betcha there will be pressure.) ack.


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Wouldn't it be way easier to bring your daughter up to you instead of the whole family down there to her? Could it be possible to take your son to the airport to watch the planes land and take off; read some books about planes; watch some Discovery channel show about planes (er, but not the one called "Flight 122: The Little Plane that Didn't Make It") ...but basically, without saying overtly "this is to make your funny little fear go away" - but instead to see how cool planes are? I dunno. My daughter thought she was going to be scared too, last year, mostly because of the noise at takeoff. It was ok though - we had the agreement that she could bury her head in my shoulder and not watch. But after a few seconds, it was all good.

And, I think you should start a new thread with this as your topic to get new/more diverse responses... I would like to see a poll on this - which is worse, coercive parenting or benedryl parenting?


----------



## Dechen (Apr 3, 2004)

If Rescue Remedy works to calm a person, it is psychoactive and therefore a drug.

I am not coming out in favor of benadryl or against things like Rescue Remedy. I think it always comes down to risk versus benefit, whatever you're doing.

I just don't get why some solutions are bad drugs and others are helpful and pure.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Rescue Rememdy is homeopathic though... it's a whole different way of making remedies.


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

Not be offensive, but 'homeopathic' and 'natural' mean very little. You are introducing a foreign composition of chemicals into your child's body. There are plenty of 'natural' remedies on the market that are downright poisonous to children.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

hmmmn, i get what you're saying, fsm (and bringing my dd up won't work- she works, no vacation, & a lot of overtime- new job. just getting to see her while we are there will be tricky.)

we have gone to the airport numerous times, & watched, read, etc (no, not 'the little plane that didn't make it', omg, i'm lmao & feeling SO guilty). so you think i ought to step it up a little? he's pretty bright & is enough like me to dig in his heels if he feels like he is getting pushed. he'll catch on if every day is 'look! aren't airplanes cool, & not scary at all!' day.

as far as making this a new thread, what, just cut & paste & slap it on a new thread? 6 years here hasn't been long enough for me to quite figure out 'the rulez' here (it took me from '96 to '99 to learn how to cut & paste, after i'd already put together my 386 from components. autodidactism can result in some weird educational gaps.) can i do that?

i don't know, is it spinoff-worthy? it is kind of the same subject, just a different angle. and it wouldn't be coercion, it would be brute force requiring strong attendants, a gag & ropes. that kid got his stubborn streak as well as his little chickenheart from his mama (no, i wouldn't say 'chickenheart' to the boy! i just recognize extreme caution when i see it- i live it daily, & it has gotten me safely to the age of 43.







) uh, no, fil, boy is walking on his own legs or not getting on the plane.

btw, i do recognize that swinging is not a perfect analogy, there are some differences between 'moving in a finite arc a few feet from the ground at 5 mph' & 'FLYING in the farking SKY above the clouds at 700 mph in a giant tin can'.

(i could use that xanax myself, honestly. panic attacks in the air are not unknown to me, even if i'm the only one who knows. and no, i don't think it is something ds absorbed from me while pg, stress chemicals from flying; my fear is mostly post 911 & only on rickety deathtrap commuter planes- i had very mellow flights while pg. remember that little plane in maui that fell apart & the stewardess was a hero, tv movie & all that? i had been on it the month before. 'hey, this thing feels like it's falling apart!' 'oh, haha, don't be foolish, all little planes feel like this.' yeah, well.)

and dechen, there is certainly room for debate about the efficacy of homeopathics- i waver, i'm a born skeptic, but have used them occasionally not expecting much more than a placebo. anything as dilute as they make it doesn't even have the same molecules in it anymore. to argue that that's a psychactive drug is just silly.

speaking of which, i am thinking of buying some rescue remedy & telling boy it is medicine to make him not afraid of flying. because that IS the intention i won't feel like i'm lying to him, like i would if i gave him homeopathic cough syrup & told him the same thing, i do my best not to lie. i don't really believe fully in homeopathic explanations, but i don't know for a fact the explanations are incorrect, & have seen enough convincing anecdotal evidence from things like oscillococcinum to give him rescue remedy with a straight face.

if i was going to brew up a tincture from the star of bethlehem growing in my lawn, now then you can talk about psychoactivity.









ps if any therapists have ideas, i'm anxious to hear your opinions too.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannarachel*
Not be offensive, but 'homeopathic' and 'natural' mean very little. You are introducing a foreign composition of chemicals into your child's body. There are plenty of 'natural' remedies on the market that are downright poisonous to children.

'homeopathic' & 'natural' are words that have pretty clear definitions, actually. the homeopathic stuff is dilute to placebo point. those 'foreign chemicals' are pretty much stuff like calcium & lactose. my star-of-bethlehem lawn tincture would indeed be 'natural', & anyone who assumes 'natural' = 'safe to ingest' isn't going to live long enough to need to post on mdc. i think most women here are smart enough not to equate 'natural' arsenic with 'natural' organic granola. we have a pretty dedicated group of label-readers here!


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail*

speaking of which, i am thinking of buying some rescue remedy & telling boy it is medicine to make him not afraid of flying. because that IS the intention i won't feel like i'm lying to him, like i would if i gave him homeopathic cough syrup & told him the same thing, i do my best not to lie. i don't really believe fully in homeopathic explanations, but i don't know for a fact the explanations are incorrect, & have seen enough convincing anecdotal evidence from things like oscillococcinum to give him rescue remedy with a straight face.
.

Well, that's an idea. You could tell him it's a tincture that helps with anxiety? I mean, some people do believe this, and it works for them.

When I talked about showing him all about airplanes, I would leave out the "It's not scary" part. Instead, you might tell him it's perfectly OK to feel afraid, lots of people do; at the same time showing him all about planes. You might give him some behavioral reinforcement - same as what's done with obsessive compulsive issues (errr. how would I know this?!) - give him something else to think/do when he gets worried. Maybe a doll he can hold onto, a mantra, a special truck he likes that is imbued with some special powers?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

bringing his stuffed caillou (yes, i know everyone hates caillou, but i will always love that bald naked kid for giving my boy comfort) & the rescue remedy will probably be my first tentative plan. (i know what he's afraid of, btw, landing & taking off, we've discussed at length. i haven't mentioned to him that those ARE the dangerous parts, sigh. perhaps he just has good instincts.)

thank you anyone who has read through that pile, btw. i'm wordy today.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
Do you have a link for this? Also, do you know the amounts? Because I wonder how much of that particular essence is in the 2 sprays (equal to less than 1cc)...

Benadryl, on the other hand, has been known to cause for adults and children alike. (I bolded my faves)

http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/dihydram_ad.htm
Yeah....I'll stick with my bach flowers, thanks.

Kelly

http://www.vet.purdue.edu/depts/addl/toxic/plant39.htm

Quote:

SIGNS: Star-of-Bethlehem contains cardiac glycosides in all parts of the plant, with the bulbs containing a higher percentage of the toxin. This is not a commonly reported toxicosis, but it can be severe if encountered and if enough of the bulbs have been consumed. The bulbs may become more readily accessible after plowing, frost heaving or other such activity, thus increasing the risk of toxicosis. The toxic component (and therefore the toxic signs) are very similar to foxglove (Digitalis). The first signs are stomach and intestinal irritation, which is followed by abnormalities in the heart's rate and rhythm, and this can progress to fatal cardiac arrythmias.
I don't know how this tincture is made, how they concentrate the agent, and if they verify the concentration of the agent. It is possible that in the dilute quantities reccomended by the manufacturer this could be safe for children over a certain weight. I would not give it to anyone under 100 pounds personally.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
Bach Flower remedies... (Most known brand is Rescue Remedy). They have drops, and a pump mist spray--two pumps into the mouth is all it takes. The one with the alcohol is fine for kids--the amount of alcohol is so minimal. And you can use more than 2 pumps if you need to. Or put more than 2 drops into a glass of juice, etc.

I use it myself, but often need more than the 2 spray dose.

A lot less risky than benadryl or any other meds.

I would definately not increase the reccomended dosage.

Star of Bethlehem also contains calcium oxalate which are sharp crystals that the kidneys have a hard time passing. Repeated consumption can lead to kidney stones.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

I gave my kid Gravol aka Diphenydramine. Childrens gravol = Chewable and makes them drowsy and also keeps them from becomming airsick if that's a possibility.

(I for one didn't want my toddler barfing everywhere, bonus, she slept)


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Most homeopathic remedies, and flower essences in particular, have been diluted to such a high degree, the original compounds can not be detected in laboratory testing. What is left is the "spiritual essence" of the flower. Generally, there will not be even a single molecule of a particular ingredient in the whole bottle! So, even giving 5x the recommended dose would not result in toxicity. (Although, if you accept homeopathy this would not be a good idea for other reasons.) This is why mainstream medicine considers them nothing but alcohol/water and attribute any effects to placebo effect only.

Not that this is true of all "natural" remedies.

Found this article, but it is talking about homeopathy in general.
http://kcahf.org/content/holistic06.htm

Quote:

most contain no detectable active ingredients


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

TigerTail said:


> & anyone who assumes 'natural' = 'safe to ingest' isn't going to live long enough to need to post on mdc. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

no, i just thought it needed pointing out.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

It never occured to me people would do that. I find it very unethical.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I read somewhere long ago sorry haven't looked for a source that sleeping pills/sedatives were one of the major causes of death in an airplane...not sure if was in connection to alcohol but also keep in mind that sedatives don't sedate everyone they can make certain people hyper or irritable.

also not moving in an airplane can increase anyone's suseptibility to blood clots I lost a good friend 5 years ago to a blood clot in her leg that travelled to her lungs she had hurt her ankle and was on a long flight home from the honeymoon so wasn't moving around.

Me my kids have always been great on flights you just have to prepare.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Overdosing aside (because that mistake could happen ANYtime), I don't think a child's emotional well-being is any less important than his physical well-being. Unless a parent is prepared to say she'd never medicate for a miserable allergy, it doesn't seem reasonable to judge those do so for a miserable emotional experience (strapped in for hours as a toddler qualifies). Obviously, trying other things first is a good idea.

I've never done it for flights, but did for a 2-day drive with a 12-month-old. First step, of course, is avoiding long trips with babies if possible!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess*
Overdosing aside (because that mistake could happen ANYtime), I don't think a child's emotional well-being is any less important than his physical well-being. Unless a parent is prepared to say she'd never medicate for a miserable allergy, it doesn't seem reasonable to judge those do so for a miserable emotional experience (strapped in for hours as a toddler qualifies).

that's a good point. i was thinking, if i was a phobic adult (which i am, not too far a stretch







), wouldn't i want help to deal with an extraordinarily stressful situation? i'd take a xanax in a heartbeat for a plane trip if i was feeling panicky & had one. to what extent are children allowed to recieve relief from a phobia? granted, without meds would be preferable, but if was an unavoidable trip and it was meds or sheer terror? i realize there are a lot of nfl people here who don't medicate for anything much at all, but it is primarily an ap mag devoted to kindness to children & treating them with decency & respect.

does that inc relatively safe dr-directed medicating for paralyzing short-term fear?

i am really wrestling with this.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:

General: Urticaria, drug rash, anaphylactic shock, photosensitivity, excessive perspiration, chills, dryness of mouth, nose, and throat.

Cardiovascular System: Hypotension, headache, palpitations, tachycardia, extrasystoles

Hematologic System: Hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, agranulocytosis
Nervous System: Sedation, sleepiness, dizziness, disturbed coordination, fatigue, confusion, restlessness, excitation, nervousness, tremor, irritability, insomnia, euphoria, paresthesia, blurred vision, diplopia, vertigo, tinnitus, acute labyrinthitis, neuritis, convulsions

GI System: Epigastric distress, anorexia, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, constipation

GU System: Urinary frequency, difficult urination, urinary retention, early menses
Respiratory System: Thickening of bronchial secretions, tightness of chest and wheezing, nasal stuffiness
You are a nurse, right? I'm sure like most nurses you've given 100's if not 1000's of doses of Benadryl, PO or IV.
Have you ever had a patient experience anaphylactic shock from receiving a one time appropriate dose of Benadryl?

Lol, also gotta love the 'dryness of mouth, nose and throat' listing. Of course, it's an antihistamine, it's supposed to dry out your mucous membranes.


----------



## Firemom (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm definitley not a phobic or overly protective of my kids, bit I personally don't use meds or give them to my kids unless absolutley necessary.

With all the different reactions that some people can have and others have none I am not ever willing to risk the side effects.

I know many people do all kinds of things in this world and in my line of work I have seen it all. When it comes to kids its best to be cautious. When things go wrong they go down hill very fast.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiandmoi*
http://www.vet.purdue.edu/depts/addl/toxic/plant39.htm

I don't know how this tincture is made, how they concentrate the agent, and if they verify the concentration of the agent. It is possible that in the dilute quantities reccomended by the manufacturer this could be safe for children over a certain weight. I would not give it to anyone under 100 pounds personally.

I would definately not increase the reccomended dosage.

Star of Bethlehem also contains calcium oxalate which are sharp crystals that the kidneys have a hard time passing. Repeated consumption can lead to kidney stones.

Hate to be a stick in the mud, and with all due respect and seriousness....

Do you have any studies on HUMANS? That was a veterinary web site....talking about cattle eating multiple bulbs...I'm talking about a tincture, that has been severely diluted. Lets keep this relevant.

kelly


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Actually, I would venture to guess that peanut related products induce anaphylaxis more frequently in children than Benadryl.


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lucky One*
Actually, I would venture to guess that peanut related products induce anaphylaxis more frequently in children than Benadryl.

Benadryl is the drug of choice for treating allergic and anaphlaxis. It is considered a highly safe drug and is in fact a life saver for those with severe/deadly food and environment allergies (such as myself)


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Actually, epinephrine is the drug of choice for anaphylaxis, but you are right that it is very very rare to be 'allergic' to Benadryl.


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lucky One*
Actually, epinephrine is the drug of choice for anaphylaxis, but you are right that it is very very rare to be 'allergic' to Benadryl.

Epinephrine is a short term alpha beta agonist the efficacy of which peaks before five minutes. Without diphenhydramine, the symptoms of the anaphylactic reaction will return, as epinephrine does nothing to block the hyper-senstive histamine reaction


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:

Epinephrine is a short term alpha beta agonist the efficacy of which peaks before five minutes. Without diphenhydramine, the symptoms of the anaphylactic reaction will return, as epinephrine does nothing to block the hyper-senstive histamine reaction
True. I was just meaning that Epinephrine was the first line drug.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lucky One*
Actually, epinephrine is the drug of choice for anaphylaxis, but you are right that it is very very rare to be 'allergic' to Benadryl.

Who said it wasn't rare to be allergic? it is.

BUT, it's not rare at all to have undesirable side effects.

Kelly


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
Hate to be a stick in the mud, and with all due respect and seriousness....

Do you have any studies on HUMANS? That was a veterinary web site....talking about cattle eating multiple bulbs...I'm talking about a tincture, that has been severely diluted. Lets keep this relevant.

kelly

http://www.people.vcu.edu/~urdesai/car.htm

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...cle/002581.htm

http://www.emedicine.com/EMERG/topic439.htm

If you think this product is safe enough to give your children, no one is stopping you. I am just saying that I wouldn't.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:

Who said it wasn't rare to be allergic?








Thought since you bolded the word anaphylaxis and all......


----------

